# Using Olympus E-500 MFT lens on PEN E-PL7



## iKokomo (Oct 28, 2017)

I just got a nice Olympus E-500 camera for $10 at a thrift store and it had a 40-150mm Olympus MFT lens on it. 
The mount seems extremely close (same mounting dot location and data connection location) to my current PEN E-PL7, but it does not fit because the mount is slightly different. 

My question is, is there an adapter to use lenses from the E-500 on my PEN E-PL7? 
Also, what is the name of the older E-500 mount? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 28, 2017)

I thought MFT was a format that was supposed to share the same lens mount. I guess some engineers were working in metric and the others in US units.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

The problem is that the E500 is Four Thirds and your Pen is Micro Four Thirds.  You will need to get the four thirds to mft adapter to use on the Pen.  You can pick up pretty cheap used.


----------



## iKokomo (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot! I did not know there was a difference between MFT and FT. My second question is, is there a Micro 4/3rds to 4/3rds adapter? I have a ton of Micro 4/3rds lenses that I would love to play around w/ on this camera.


Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Oct 28, 2017)

iKokomo said:


> Thanks a lot! I did not know there was a difference between MFT and FT. My second question is, is there a Micro 4/3rds to 4/3rds adapter? I have a ton of Micro 4/3rds lenses that I would love to play around w/ on this camera.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I don't believe so.


----------

